# Help! I updated Bionic to Stock JB, SafeStrap Slot-1 says 0 bytes available



## shakyone (May 15, 2013)

My Extra Droid Bionic had stock ICS 4.0.4 on it, and SafeStrap 3.0.5. I previously installed HashCode's 4.2.2 Stock JB ROM (March 2013 from Goo.im site) to it, using Slot-1 in SafeStrap.

I never used any of the other slots because Hashcode said not to.

I restored stock boot, and uninstalled SafeStrap.

I updated my to Stock Motorola Droid Bionic Jelly Bean 4.1.2 via OTA. I succeded, but lost Root. I tried OTA keeper, but it didn't work this time. (It previously worked for my primary Droid Bionic). 

I flashed JB using the Modified SBF file and RSD Lite (I had to delete two lines from the install instructions to get it to work).

I was able to root again using Easy Root (the VirtualBox method). It was a little challenging, but I figured it out

I confirmed Root access. I re-installed SafeStrap 3.11.

I want to install a different custom ROM using SafeStrap, I backed up my Jelly Bean build in SafeStrap.

I went to create a ROM Slot-1 for the Custom ROM, and it says I have 0 bytes of Free space available.

I am unsure what I need to do to get SafeStrap working. If it matters, I think I forgot to delete the old SLOT-1 ROM before I upgraded using the SBF,

Does anyone knowledgeable have any suggestions on how to move ahead to restore the SLOT-1 functionality in SafeStrap?


----------



## shakyone (May 15, 2013)

So I noticed in the normal Jelly Bean environment a small SD card icon in the upper left corner. It indicated my internal memory was not formatted. I think it was the RSDLite wiping everything.

I couldn't read anything on it using Root Explorer, so I gave it a shot.

Problem solved...

I now have CM10.1 (JB 4.2.2) running. Not the smoothest over wifi, but it works...

Now I need to figure out why my GAPPS appear to install in TWRP/SafeStrap, but don't actually appear after the reboot..

Later


----------

